

US Military Will Offer Path To Citizenship - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/15/us/15immig.html

======
tomjen
I can't belive this has not been instituted before. Not only does this provide
advantages for the army, but the it provides away to get conservatives to
accept immigrants more easily.

~~~
scudco
By sending them to die in foreign(for them and the US) wars? I'm reminded of
the scene in Gangs of New York where Amsterdam is getting off the ship and the
Army is there enlisting people right on the dock.

I think this kind of policy reeks of Imperialism.

------
anamax
Unless that article is dated 1862, the verb tense is wrong.

The US Military has offered a "path to citizenship" for over a hundred years
through naturalization law that isn't under the control of the US Military.

Note that the article even mentions said law, pointing out a 2002 change,
passed by Congress and signed by Bush.

------
gaius
The French have done this for years via the Foreign Legion. We Brits do it to
a more limited extent with the Gurkhas and the Commonwealth nations. Russia
offers citizenship to recruits from the former Soviet Empire. Frankly I am
surprised it took the US, a nation built on immigration, so long to come up
with this.

~~~
chris_l
The idea behind this is not immigration but empire. The countries you mention
have or still do identify with the latter, the US less so.

------
spyrosk
Very starship troopers-y..

------
1gor
Draft is next?

